# Flowering and pH levels ? ?



## GreenBandit (May 5, 2005)

i wanna start flowering my plant, however i measured the pH level today and its in th 6.7-7 range...is this too high to start flowering??? keep in mind i fertilised it just yesterday....is this the reason why the pH level is higher now? will it drop back down in the next few days on its own or should i just adjust it myself?

thanks


----------



## Hick (May 5, 2005)

IMO bandit, you should adjust the ph of the fertilized water _before_ you add it to the medium. That should eliminate further adjusting flucuations.


----------



## cincy boy (May 5, 2005)

yeah what hick said


----------



## GreenBandit (May 5, 2005)

so i guess this pH range is way too high?? 

check out these pics...not sure if u can tell, but the leaves are starting to slightly curl inwards, like a U shape, also they appear a very light green, what do u guys think? anything to worry about? ...is this because of the pH levels? what pH range is safe to be within? i wanna start flowering this guy very soon but wanna make sure it's in good health b4 anything


----------



## GreenBandit (May 5, 2005)

also would apple cider vinegar be suitable for bringing pH levels down and baking soda for bringing it up?...this is just something i read somewhere (i forget) but i do know they work on adjusting pH levels of human skin, but not sure if they're suitable for use on plants...


----------



## Hick (May 6, 2005)

> so i guess this pH range is way too high??


...no, not IMO. It's on the hi-end of ok, but still ok.



> also would apple cider vinegar be suitable for bringing pH levels down and baking soda for bringing it up?


  I'm not sure about "apple cider" vingar, but have used white vinegar. The problem with vinegar is, it allows for too much drift IMO. Lower it today with vinegar, tomorrow it's right back up, gotta do it again. 
  That li'l lady appears to still have some issues, she's too light green, begging for nitrogen I think, but the curling brown edges indicate other issues. Have you tried the worm casting tea?...


----------



## Grim Reefer (May 6, 2005)

I wonder if this could be the issue (below) with the plants, also seems a tab bit to small for flowering. One can flower at any time, but at a high price:


a) Leaves are browning or yellowing. Yellow, brown, or necrotic (dead) patches, especially around the edges of the leaf, which may be curled. Plant may be too tall. >> Potassium (K) deficiency.


----------



## GreenBandit (May 7, 2005)

thanks guys for the replies..

Hick:





> Have you tried the worm casting tea?...



never tried it before, what does it help with?

Grim:





> a) Leaves are browning or yellowing. Yellow, brown, or necrotic (dead) patches, especially around the edges of the leaf, which may be curled. Plant may be too tall.



this seems to be a fitting description...except my plants not very tall at all (~7" now)...is there any quick fix for potassium defiencies?...i just fertilised about 3 days ago so another application of all nutes isnt a good idea just yet.

Also i looked at the ingedients of the nutrient solution i'm using and all up there's plenty of potassium (5.1%w/v).

i recently (3days ago) transplanted this guy as it was root bound...could this have something to with its current condition??

heres some more close up shots....


----------

